# Whats your sign? ;)



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

What is your Chinese Zodiac and Star Sign?

I am a Sheep in the Chinese Zodiac and a Gemini in the Star Signs.

I am creative and friendly and love having peoples!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

I am a ram (sheep, I read it translated as ram one day, though, so that's what I decided I am.) and a Capricorn.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 24, 2008)

Rat and Capricorn


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 24, 2008)

No Entry

Virgo and Monkey.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 24, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> No Entry
> 
> Virgo and Monkey.


This. >>


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 24, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> This. >>


:o ASTROLOGY BUDDIEZ


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 24, 2008)

Snake and Cancer.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

Pig and Gemini.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

In the chinese zodiac, the people you would be most compatible with are those 4 years away from your birth year. So, "Ram" is most compatible with pig and rabbit. And according to the star signs, the most compatible are the opposite end of the year so Geminis are most compatible with Sagitarious, or Taurus is most compatible with Scorpio. I need to look into this more. It's cool when you get in depth with the Chinese zodiac.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2008)

Monkey, Capricorn.

For the hell of it, I'm also Arceus. gg.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol, pokemon Zodiac. 

You have so much Japanese! But I'm way to lazy to translate it all.

nani yue miotoshi te ita? Hitotsubu no kakera wo kuraga ri no mannaka de me wo tsuburi seijaku ni hi wo tou.

that's me comprehending sound!


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2008)

Pokémon Zodiac is awesome and Butterfree kicks ass kthx

(also, the song is the little text at the bottom, so go listen)


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 24, 2008)

Monkey. ^^

And aries.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 24, 2008)

Libra and Cock Rooster.


----------



## S.K (Dec 24, 2008)

Rat and i'm cancer.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 24, 2008)

Monkey and Pisces


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 24, 2008)

cancer, and i can't remember my chinese zodiac, you tell me, i was born in 1991

also, just because i feel like doing the CoD zodiac i'm a shiny Lugia :)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 24, 2008)

Dog and either Capricorn or Aquarius, depends on who you go to.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 24, 2008)

Rooster and I'm Sagittarius.


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 24, 2008)

Rat and Libra.

What I get from the descriptions is that I am popular, artistic, and talkative. ^-^


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

Monkey and Capricorn.


----------



## Palamon (Dec 24, 2008)

Capracorn >_> lol and rat.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 24, 2008)

Sheep/Ram in Chinese Zodiac. 

Scorpio with Sagittarius rising. (Your rising sign is to do with when (what time) and where you were born).


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 24, 2008)

Pig, Gemini


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Dec 24, 2008)

Monkey and Scorpio.


----------



## see ya (Dec 24, 2008)

Horse and Taurus, respectively. 

Ironic, because NOTHING about the horse describes me at all. o_O


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 24, 2008)

Dog and Sagittarius.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 24, 2008)

Dragon and Aquarius, neither of which is especially accurate. More like a snake than a dragon, honestly. :/


----------



## Flareth (Dec 24, 2008)

Rooster and Saggitarius


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 24, 2008)

Sun sign: Virgo
Chinese sign: Year of the Ox


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 24, 2008)

S.K said:


> Rat and I'm Cancer.





Tailsy said:


> :o ASTROLOGY BUDDIEZ


^:3

Except I sometimes got scared when I was little because I thought I was a disease that made people's hair fall out and killed them ;-;


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Dec 24, 2008)

Scorpion, Monkey.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Pig and Cancer.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 24, 2008)

Cancer and I think Dog.


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 25, 2008)

Rooster and Virgo :V


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 25, 2008)

rooster and cancer


----------



## Chimera (Dec 25, 2008)

Monkey and Cancer.

... Kind of a weird combination, isn't it.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 25, 2008)

Sheep (my favourite food :3) and Aquarius. 

Which is odd, since I'm more affilated with the element water more than air but whatev


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 25, 2008)

Ram/Sheep and Gemini

both of them say I'm artistic and smart but they LIE.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 25, 2008)

Dog and Leo

A double whammy that concludes that I'm extremely loyal and has a very strong sense of justice.

@FMC: You are artistic! D:


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 25, 2008)

Dog and Scorpio.

I don't like dogs, but the description kinda fits me.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 25, 2008)

H20firefly said:


> cancer, and i can't remember my chinese zodiac, you tell me, i was born in 1991
> 
> also, just because i feel like doing the CoD zodiac i'm a shiny Lugia :)



You are a Ram. Just like me!!! ^.^


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm Dog and Capricorn, even though my birthday is May 20, so I thought I was a Taurus for a while. I think has to do with cusps and stuff.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 25, 2008)

OrangeAipom said:


> I'm Dog and Capricorn, even though my birthday is May 20, so I thought I was a Taurus for a while. I think has to do with cusps and stuff.


lol may 20th? It that is Taurus. Capricorn would be like during this week to January 20th.


----------



## Flora (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm a Dog and a Virgo. (Hehe...a virgin dog. ^^)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 25, 2008)

Mouse and Gemini

And on the old COD Zodiac(BECAUSE THE OLD ZODIAC IS BEST) I'm Houndoom! Yeah awesome!

On the new one I'm Probopass. Not awesome. At all.


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 26, 2008)

Monkey and Libra.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 27, 2008)

Dog and Aquarius. So, Merdog.
And I'm afraid of Dogs.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 27, 2008)

Im a Scorpio (30th October) under the Snake (1989). 

Which means Im supposed to be beautiful, bitchy, intelligent, backstabbing and cunning, but really Im the complete opposite X3


----------



## Alexi (Dec 27, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Im a Scorpio (30th October) under the Snake (1989).
> 
> Which means Im supposed to be beautiful, bitchy, intelligent, backstabbing and cunning, but really Im the complete opposite X3


:o But you are beautiful and intelligent, Danni! (And born on Devil's Night hehe)


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 27, 2008)

sin(100) = -0.506365641

Oh, right... capricorn, horse

whatever the hell that's supposed to mean


----------



## Zuu (Dec 27, 2008)

Shiranui said:


> Monkey, Capricorn.
> 
> For the hell of it, I'm also Arceus. gg.


This.

Except I don't know what I am in the Pokemon thing... I'll go check that out and edit.

edit: Day of Chansey, Reign of Mesprit, evidently.

... well, that sucks.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 27, 2008)

Dog and Cancer.

So apparently I'm a crabdog. Yay?


----------



## spaekle (Dec 27, 2008)

Scorpio, Sheep, Aerodactyl and former Kecleon. :p


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 28, 2008)

Yang Water Monkey (Eastern), Cancer (Western), Apple (Celtic), The Ancestor (West African), Snow Goose (Native American - Southern Hemisphere).
Also in the new TCoD zodiac I'm a Pidgey/Pidgeotto/Pidgeot, reign of Ho-oh, season of Knowledge, and in the old one I was a Typhlosion under the reign of Moltres. 
:3


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 28, 2008)

Rooster and piscies.


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 28, 2008)

Sheep and Capricorn


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Boar and Leo


o3o


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 28, 2008)

No idea and Sagittarius.

Centaur archers ftw.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 28, 2008)

Boar and Scorpio.

Scorpions are awesome.


----------



## Vyraura (Dec 30, 2008)

_it doesn't mean a fucking thing_

but Scorpio sounds cool so I'll tell people if they ask me and then just make fun of them if they try to read my whoroscoop.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 30, 2008)

who cares whether it means something or not


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 30, 2008)

Alexi said:


> :o But you are beautiful and intelligent, Danni! (And born on Devil's Night hehe)


Oh, you flatterer~

But I do like my birthday date very much (<


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 30, 2008)

Vyraura said:
			
		

> it doesn't mean a fucking thing


It might! Those vague descriptions might be revealing a lot about yourself, you know (despite the face they can be applied to anything). 

:P


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 30, 2008)

Scorpio and Ram

[Being born on the 29th rocks :D]


----------



## Charizard Morph (Dec 30, 2008)

Monkey for chineese
Capricorn for........ erm, Star?


----------



## Minnow (Dec 30, 2008)

Dog and Scorpio. While I have no faith in Astrology it fits me somewhat.


----------



## Vyraura (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm going to make my own astrology and apply it to everyone. 

Guess what? Uranus fits _you_ perfectly, ahahahaah.

I must say it's a nice source to get gang names from if you're trying to be funny.


----------



## Callisto (Dec 30, 2008)

Tiger and Gemini
And PROUD of it!


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 30, 2008)

Monkey and Libra.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Dec 30, 2008)

Monkey and Virgo.
...Bro.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 30, 2008)

Pig and Leo


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 31, 2008)

Dog and Aquarius. :)


----------



## Minish (Jan 2, 2009)

ARGH every time one of these comes up (i.e. once a month) I feel the overwhelming urge to come in here and tell ALL OF YOU that 'your sign' means nothing in astrology as you're talking about sun signs, and when people say 'how can people's personalities be described in twelve different ways' it's HOROSCOPES AND 'ZODIAC SIGNS' THAT GIVE ASTROLOGY A BAD NAME ARGHHH

Seriously. Please do not say astrology is a load of bollocks when you are probably very ignorant indeed and have just picked up a few magazines or descriptions on the internet of your 'sign' (where the sun was when you born). It's a very complicated, scientific process to draw up charts and I have found every single full chart I've ever seen is extremely, extremely accurate indeed. Please, if you find that your western astrology sun sign description doesn't fit you at all... it's probably because it has been diluted by other planets and where _they_ were (there are millions and millions of possibilities, rather than just twelve, in actual fact - it's unlikely you'll ever meet anybody who has the exact same chart as you; which means houses, positions, angles, planets, constellations etc. into your own chart). For example, I'm 'an Aries', but there are many common words associated with it I do not possess - I'm not particularly adventurous, outgoing, pioneering or impatient. But my ascending sign and its position/house (combined with the rest of my signs) I found to be pretty much 100% accurate. And that's not just because I want to look too much into it, I don't throw around faith, but I'm not sceptical, and I was willing to look more into it.

No, as usual, I doubt anyone read this.
And if you're a sceptical, pessimistic, TOTAL LOGIC (you can probably add atheism to that list too from what I've seen here at TCoD) then yeah, there's no reason why you would even consider looking into it. But I do find it interesting when people like that consider themselves very open-minded.

Okay, done! :3 My Chinese sign is Rooster, but I know nothing about Chinese astrology so I don't really pay much attention to that.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, okay.

My Sun sign is Virgo
My Rising (Ascendant) is Scorpio
and my Moon is Capricorn

But I didn't think that meant anything to anyone else.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 3, 2009)

Rooster and Sagittarius~ Whoo a centaur/rooster person yay. >.>


----------



## Ramsie (Jan 3, 2009)

My Chinese sign is the Rooster. Western astrology goes something like this...
Sun: Aries
Moon: Scorpio
Ascendant: Virgo or Libra... I'm not quite sure and I've been told both

I can go on into planets beyond sun and moon, but I won't bore you.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I was born under the sign of the Warrior, and as such I have a +10 bonus to both my Strength and my Endurance stats.


----------



## Vyraura (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn bastard you, that explains our last encounter.


----------



## H-land (Jan 4, 2009)

What's my sign? Well, actually, I sort of collect silly signs, though. There's usually just the one I use, though, from France.





It's a sign from Saint-Malo, in northern France that I took this summer. I've seen a lot of signs, but this is quite probably the one that's my favorite, and the one I feel most strongly for- so I guess you could perhaps call it mine.

P.S. Leo, metal ram

P.P.S. I've always thought those born under the sign of the Lady to be among the most blessed, Dezzuu, for some are said to possess mystical healing powers, which I would imagine to help greatly in a fight. And, you know, I saw a mudcrab on my way in to town the other day. Disgusting little creatures...


----------



## Mirry (Jan 4, 2009)

Cancer and sheep. Woohoo?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 5, 2009)

Gemini and Rat ;_; But I tell everyone I'm a Dragon =D


----------

